# questions about bacon



## woody2140 (Mar 7, 2011)

alright, i have been reading the forums and also checking out some stuff online. i am confused, i have been looking for a recipe to cure and the process for smoking. i really haven't found a recipe on here (done alot of reading, guess i am just not looking in the right place) so i found this cure at this link and directions http://www.sausagemaker.com/howtomakebacon.aspx, the only thing i am questioning is i have read on here to cold smoke and then this place is telling me to do something totally opposite. what is the right way that will give me the best finish product?

thanks in advance guys


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey woody try this link it may help ya http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=smoked+bacon   happy smoking


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 7, 2011)

Woody,

Lots of recipes on here for making bacon

You should try making cold smoked bacon and also hot smoked bacon, to see for yourself which one you like better.  My first batches were done with heat, and then I figured out how to cold smoke bacon.  I prefer cold smoked bacon myself.

Bearcarver has a great "How To" and I've got a great recipe too.  You almost have to jump in and figure out what you like.

Todd


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 7, 2011)

Here is the recipe I used for my first bacon..and my second and third.

Easy to follow and makes great bacon.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/96761/smoked-bacon-step-by-step-with-qview  

Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## woody2140 (Mar 7, 2011)

todd,

i just bought your AMNS and made some cheese, it was a hit at work
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. so know i have found some fresh side(thats what they call it at the local grocery store) that are cut to 1 lb packages, i bought 4 so far and stop every day to see if they have more. basically i am looking for the curing recipe and i am probably just going to cold smoke with the AMNS.

thanks for the help and tyotrain that link helped with the hot or cold topic, thanks to you also.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 7, 2011)

Irrespective of how it is cured as long as you are using nitrites you can cold smoke the bacon.  You can also use a heck of a lot of salt and not the nitrites but then it becomes salted pork belly and not necessarily bacon.   We cold smoke to hold on to the fat in the bacon.  At warmer temps over 120 or so the fat renders out changing the texture of the prebacon.

I have never gone over 20 hrs in the cold smoke but I am aware of other posters to this site that will go as much as 36 - 48 hrs depending on the temps they are smoking at   I would plan on 12 - 24 hrs and pull the bacon when you get the color you are looking for.  I like a nice mahogany look.

Good luck,

If you have specific questions go ahead and post them, we will try and help out any way you can.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 8, 2011)

I keep reading about you guys making your own bacon and I am going to have to give it a try.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 8, 2011)

I though making your own bacon was one of the requirements of being an active member of this forum,  HA

Don't know many people that do and then go back to the store bought stuff.

Good Luck


----------



## old poi dog (Mar 10, 2011)

I'd check out the recommedations for making bacon that several of the members here have suggested. That AMNS is just the ticket you'll need for cold smoking your bacon.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I keep reading about you guys making your own bacon and I am going to have to give it a try.




WHAT!

Al Hasn't Made Bacon!

Get On The Stick My Friend!!!

Todd


----------

